# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  یه سوال خیییلی مهم لگاریتم!!توروخدااا کمکم کنید

## Dr Hanieh-7797

سلام.لطفا جواب این سوال روبدید.اگرایکس برابر باشه با  پرانتز بازرادیکال دوبعلاوه یک   پرانتز بسته و کل پرانتز به توان یک سوم بعلاوه پرانتز باز  رادیکال دو منهای یک پرانتز بسته وکل پرانتز به توان یک سوم باشد حاصل ایکس ضربدر پرانتز بازایکس به توان دو  منهای سه پرانتز رو ببندکدام است؟؟؟(تذکر اون منهای یک که بالا گفتم زیر رادیکال نیست فقط دو تنها زیر رادیکال!! در ضمن اون منهای سه هم توان نیست ) من جواب رو نمیخوام بلکه راه حل رو میخوام جواب نهایی میشه سه دوم !!یکی راه حل رو توضیح بده...باتشکر

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

پس کسی نبود؟؟لدفن کمک بنمایید دوستان...فک کنم اقای مسیح بودن که ریاضیشون خوب بود پس چرا الان نیستن؟؟!!😢😔

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

یه سوال
الان این سوال لگاریتمش کو؟!!!

----------


## reza0

تو گزينه ها  راديكال 8   يا اينكه   2راديكال 2   داريم؟

----------


## reza0



----------


## Phenotype_2



----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

خیییلی ممنونم از همگی ....پاسخ همون پاسخ آقا رضا بود ممنون از همگی

----------

